# water quality test



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

Hi! I have a 60 gal. freshwater aquarium,Fluval canister filteration, heater, gravel, plastic plants, 1 moss ball, 1 driftwood, 1 stripped plant, an artificial coarl from pet smart. The fish I have are 4 small angles, 4 sunset gouramis, 1 plecostimus, 2 cory cats, and 9 neon tetras. I've been set up for about 3 months now, I vaccum the gravel and change 25 percent of water once a week. Chemicals are Top Fin water conditioner,. I also have a uv water sterilizer. I'Ve been testing with the Jungle test strips, but then from reading I found out the API test kit is better so I got one of those. But I am just confused about what my reading should be on the water. Especially Nitrites and Nitrates, I was thinking it was bad if any of thet shows up at all. So anyway, Is there suppose to be nitrates in there? Is ammonia suppose to be 0? What would be a good reading for the fish to be happy? I've been reading about tropical fish, but I still don't know whats right? Please help!*c/p*


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

On a cycled tank ammonia and nitrItes should be at zero. both of these are toxic to fish. NitrAtes are not nearly as toxic and should be present unless you have a planted aquarium. Maintain your nitrAte level at 20ppm or less by doing water changes.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

rtbob said:


> On a cycled tank ammonia and nitrItes should be at zero. both of these are toxic to fish. NitrAtes are not nearly as toxic and should be present unless you have a planted aquarium. Maintain your nitrAte level at 20ppm or less by doing water changes.


If I change the water and it still reads a little ammonia and nitrates , then what do I do?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Nitrates are okay. Ammonia needs to be at zero. Some tap water has ammonia in it. In a fully cycled tank this small amount should go to zero with in 12 hours.

If your tap water does have ammonia in it use a water conditioner like Seachem Prime to treat your replacement water. not only does prime remove chlorine/chloramane it will convert ammonia to non toxic ammonium for 24 hours. This is enough time for the bacteria to get rid of the ammonia.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

rtbob said:


> Nitrates are okay. Ammonia needs to be at zero. Some tap water has ammonia in it. In a fully cycled tank this small amount should go to zero with in 12 hours.
> 
> If your tap water does have ammonia in it use a water conditioner like Seachem Prime to treat your replacement water. not only does prime remove chlorine/chloramane it will convert ammonia to non toxic ammonium for 24 hours. This is enough time for the bacteria to get rid of the ammonia.


oh! ok got it! thank you so much!


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

benitahigg said:


> If I change the water and it still reads a little ammonia and nitrates , then what do I do?


As long as you are changing your water regularly your nitrates should be ok. As far as the ammonia goes if till present try feeding a little less . There are chemicals to reduce both ammonia and nitrates as well as nitrites, but I'm a firm believer in using them as a last resort.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

Fearmancer said:


> As long as you are changing your water regularly your nitrates should be ok. As far as the ammonia goes if till present try feeding a little less . There are chemicals to reduce both ammonia and nitrates as well as nitrites, but I'm a firm believer in using them as a last resort.


I made a mistake...it's the nitrites that are high , not nitrates. Even if I change the water it's still the same. The fish seem happy and not dieing, but I'm afraid of the nitrites level. With the API test, it always turns purple, maybe 2.0 ppm to 5.0 ppm. I've changed 25% the water like everyother night, while vaccuming the gravel. Is it possible it's not cylcled. If so why does it take so long? I've been set up for about3 months now. I also have two five gallon tanks, with 0 nitrites and 0 nitrates, 0 ammonia, no problems and they are only about a month old!
:huh:


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Let the water you are putting back into the tank sit out uncovered for 24-48 hours so it can air off any gasses. Then, add the water conditioner when you put it in the tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't be afraid to change as high as 50% of the water to get the value down. I wouldn't want to have values that high for very long.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

*Re: water quality test (Success!)*

*w3*w3 Finally!!! Yay!!! I got up this a.m and tested my water and I am pleased to announce, 0 nitrites and 0 nitrates! YES!!!


----------

